# I-browse (warning: Lots Of Pics)



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Eeeewwwww that's disgusting !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiaan (18/6/14)

Nightmares, Nightmares everywhere..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (18/6/14)

In st6 they shaved our eye brows .. do these woman know how long it takes to grow back!


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

why would people do this to themselves?

this reminds me of a stand up comedy show i watched, and the comedian says that people with these eyebrows are stuck with the same expression the entire day LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (18/6/14)

I need to ask! Why?!?!


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

I enjoyed "Little Red Riding Hood" and "The Vulcan" the most 

I do Permanent Cosmetics so I see this often enough in real life, what's really scary is that some of these are PERMANENT!


----------



## Die Kriek (18/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I enjoyed "Little Red Riding Hood" and "The Vulcan" the most
> 
> I do Permanent Cosmetics so I see this often enough in real life, what's really scary is that some of these are PERMANENT!


None of those are your doing I hope. Would hate to run into "The Vulcan", she may find my unstoppable laughter insensitive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (18/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/6/14)

scary pics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

Agree with @johan you unfortunately can't fix stupid! All I wanna ask is : Whyyyyyyyyyy???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vixen (18/7/14)

Wahahaha Oh my word! 
2:25 am and have to keep myself from exploding with laughter. Too afraid to wake the darn neighbours. Wow they got them fugly eyebrows. Eish wena, you need a new face!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

